# New Puppy, Pees when sleeping...... (Little Long)



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is adorable.

There is a good chance that she is suffering from a UTI, even if she has already been on antibiotics. Hopefully the vet will find a cause for the leaking.

With my foster puppies, we take them out when they wake up, after they eat and after they have been playing. The younger they are, the more often they need to go. Once they hit about 12-16 week old, a lightbulb will go on an suddenly they associate going outside with going potty. You will usually see it when it happens, it's kind of funny!


----------



## donna kak (Oct 1, 2011)

lucy Goose --- I am going throught he same thing!!! Brought Rosie and Vegas (sisters) Home at 8 weeks old and Rosie has been on meds for Clavamox for the last 5 weeks (she did have a uti) but she still leaks and pees when she is playing with ehr toys or falls asleep. She DOES NOT pee in her cage though. So she can go 8.5 and 6.5 hrs during day when at work and at night for bed with no pee. BUt as soon as she is out and falls asleep PEE! We are bathing her a few times a day and also use babywipes. We have plastic coverd with sheets and comforters where she plays, so we are washing them like 2 to 3xs a day. Its sad and frustrating. If you find any answers please let me know. She is know 4 months old and its not get easier only harder because she pees alot more because she is 35 lbs. I am so sad!


----------



## LucyGoose (Jul 30, 2009)

Donna, sorry to hear about your troubles. Have you had any blood work done yet? It took us some time to determine that Lucy was having kidney trouble. Once a few lood tests showed that she may have kidney problems we then had a radio dye test done which did confirm that her kidneys were not functioning properly. 

As for the peeing. We have been using Proin since we diagnosed her. She is now 2 years old and leaks very rarely. We have to take her out efore she says hi to company and if she ever plays hard she needs to go out a little extra. Other than that she doesn't leak.

Look into the proin. There are some horror stories online but don't let them scare you. It really did give us our dog back and made her so much more comfortable. 

Make sure you talk to your Vet about all the options. If it is in fact a kidney problem you may need to put her on a special diet. We use hills kd. The low protien diet improved her energy level 10 fold. Way less load on her kidneys. If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## JLH30 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am experiencing this as well. My golden puppy, Aria had a UTI a couple weeks ago. She was urinating in her sleep and the vet diagnosed her with a uti. She took two weeks worth of clavamox and when finished the urinating while she slept stopped. A couple weeks later she began urinating in her sleep again despite her follow up test indicating she no longer had a uti. She urinates bigger piles now in her sleep than she did before. The vet has ran some more tests and we are awaiting the results. This has been very frustrating for my partner and I. Aria gets at least two baths a day but seems to be a happy and normal puppy otherwise. I'm just hoping this is something medication can help. I'm so sad for my sweet girl.


----------



## Georgia429 (Nov 9, 2014)

my 1.5 year old golden has done this since she was a puppy as well. The vet checked her for a uti, was negative. So she prescribed us Proin, said she has a weak sphincter muscle. I read some about Proin and kinda got scared from it, so we don't give her that anymore. We have tried a couple natural pills for bladder support, but they don't seem to help her. This is very frustrating and I don't know what to do. I think I will bring her to another vet for a second opinion and further testing.


----------



## mckeeca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Resolved in my Puppy*

I am late responding to this forum, but wanted to give assurance to anyone else who finds this thread like I did. My puppy peed in her sleep frequently, causing us to have to keep her gated in the kitchen at all times. I was puzzled because I never saw her squatting in the house - she seemed "housebroken" but unable to hold it in while she slept. I began to monitor her closely and it seemed like it happened after intense play (she played almost every day with our neighbor's puppy), after which she'd come in and drink a lot of water, and then fall asleep. I spoke to my vet and they checked for UTI. When that came back negative, they referred me to the emergency vet in town who could do contrast dye test, x-rays, etc. to determine a physical cause. I kept putting it off, knowing how much money that would cost and worried that they might not even find anything. As much as possible, I would restrict her water (I honestly think she didn't know when to stop - I gave her some just not a whole bowl) and I would wake her up about 20 minutes into her nap after a play sessions and make her go outside to pee. Those two things helped a lot. At around 10 months old it finally stopped on its own. It took a long time, but she has no problems now and I don't have to restrict her water anymore! FYI she is a 60lb goldendoodle.


----------

